# Chrome Dome v Purple Zilla (not for the shy and boring)



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Got a PM from photographer Dean who had access to the bling-tastic chrome R35 and we met up yesterday at a very wet Blackbushe market ground to get some photos of the two wrapped GT-Rs together.

I'm sure Dean will chime in with his pro shots, but here are a couple of my snaps:



















I have to say, having been very sceptical of John's car as seen in previous photos, it looked stunning in the metal.
The clever retention of some contrasting black panels really helped as did the tinted rear lights.










I particularly loved his Password:JDM rear wing. Want one!


----------



## //deanphoto (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi David,

Was nice to meet you yesterday. I'm sorry I haven't been in touch with you yet, I've been running around like a madman today. I'll post my pics up tomorrow, not that their any different 

Cheers,

Dean


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow! Both look amazing!


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Two fantastic cars ruined.sorry but they look hideous:bawling:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Same car, totally different. I'm torn on the chrome, far too bling for me but.............somehow with the black detail it kind of works. Would love to see it in the flesh.

But i must admit david yours deffo looks better from a distance  (j/k)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I must be old but I prefer the 6 colours nissan gave us


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

not forgeting I love the Spec V black/purple


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Fair play to those that can do this to their cars, and thanks for posting 

Umm I think I like 

Prefer the standard colours and best of all my Storm White :clap:

CJ


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Quite like the purple ,but the chrome looks terribly cheap I'm sorry to say ,it's a mess . Is the chrome GTR on after market springs ,it looks a tad lower than the purple one .


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

i must be shy'n boring


looking forward to meet you around nirburgring next year though .... not event needed to talk..i'll know who got one of thos most known GTR on this planet


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

I like both, but especially the chrome. 

Its good to be different


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the cars! I was not sure how the wrapping would look, but I think they both turned out very well. Of course personal taste comes into play, but I think both cars have pulled off a very unique look extremely well. Nice pics guys!


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

None of these are my pair of boots, especially the chrome one. I am not impressed by Nissan's standard color range, but these are also not an answer. I prefer yellow/toxic green/orange/etc.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Not so keen on that shade of purple but the chrome works for me. I wouldn't drive it, but would love to look at it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I like different generally, but the chrome one just looks silver from a distance?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

each to their own, but them wraps do not belong on a GTR, said it before i'll say it again, you can buy a GTR but you can't buy taste


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

alloy said:


> each to their own, but them wraps do not belong on a GTR, said it before i'll say it again, you can buy a GTR but you can't buy taste


Yes, you have said it before, and I fear you will continue to say it again...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Just saw the chrome one driving in the city uke:


----------



## //deanphoto (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a few from me, for now....


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I think they both look great and will get lots of attention (which im sure the owners want) but why has he smoked the rear lights on the Chrome?, looks too Max Power:chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

As I said in an earlier reply I saw a Chrome 911 Turbo on our Alpine Adventure trip and he had a sun visor with Bling baby Bling on it and that said it all for me about Chrome bling !!!!


----------

